# My ode to Bone monkey



## Endogene (Jun 8, 2008)

bonemonkey's avatar ever since i joined this forum has always intrigued me

and when today i saw the topic "BoneMonkey Madness!!"    -->  http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=893...p;#entry1196190
i decided that is was due time for me to make my own original bone monkey

so here it is:






note: i saved this image in quite a high res so when its shrunk the edges seem a bit pointy


----------



## pilotwangs (Jun 8, 2008)

Ha.

that's good.


----------



## Whizz (Jun 8, 2008)

You should print this on canvas and mail it to him. With some bacon.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 8, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> You should print this on canvas and mail it to him. With some bacon.



dont know if them mail man would be all that happy tho have his car smell like bacon


----------



## Whizz (Jun 8, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> Whizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he would be if he were BoneMonkey


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 9, 2008)

very touching picture i cried a single manly tear!


----------



## Defiance (Jun 9, 2008)

These Bonemonkey's are taking over the world!


----------



## Endogene (Jun 10, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> very touching picture i cried a single manly tear!



a manly tear is a tear made out of pure bacon extract


----------

